# 2009 Lineup Now On Cervelo Website



## Gimme Shoulder (Feb 10, 2004)

Complete 2009 Model bikes and info on the TestTeam Project now on the reworked Cervelo website.

http://www.cervelo.com/


----------



## Getoutandride (Sep 1, 2008)

is it just me or does the whole range look cheapened? the soloists have lost their edge in my opinion and calling them the S1,2 and 3 makes them sound even cheaper, ranking by number is marketing done by GT, Giant, Trek and the like, not high end hugely expensive frames. 

the color schemes are terrible in my opinion, infact i really think this could be a step backwards for cervelo


----------



## heliskyr (Feb 21, 2005)

I still love the S3 and the R3 SL, but I'm not feeling the graphics on any of them. The original red Soloist Carbon looked fast as hell. These other paintjobs just don't match the sophistication of the engineering they cover up IMO.


----------



## gauchoracer7 (Aug 27, 2008)

Well, overall I think they look pretty good, maybe the S2 doesn't look quite as snazzy as the Soloist Carbon but I absolutely love the look of the new S1 (Soloist Team) compared to the 07 gray anodized and gray and red paint job.


----------



## Italianrider76 (May 13, 2005)

Finally the fork is colour coded with the frame and not just the generic black of past models.


----------



## STARNUT (Jun 19, 2005)

Gimme Shoulder said:


> _Complete_ 2009


You sure 'bout that? :smilewinkgrin:

Starnut


----------



## MCF (Oct 12, 2006)

2009 RS bland!


----------



## tour (Jun 4, 2008)

STARNUT said:


> You sure 'bout that? :smilewinkgrin:
> 
> Starnut


i sure am curious what else there could be.


----------



## STARNUT (Jun 19, 2005)

My comment was before the "official" release of the P4. I was hinting (then) that there was something absent from the Cervelo website.


Starnut


----------

